# قوانين المنتدى



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

مقدمة
باستخدامك لموقع و منتدى  الكنيسة، فإنك  تقر بقبولك وفهمك للقوانين و الأنظمة المتبعة فيه. هذه  القوانين (القوانين العامة و الخاصية بكل قسم) تنطبق على  الجميع وعدم  الامتثال لها يعني أن مشاركاتك و عضويتك سيتم التعامل معها من قِبل  الإدارة، حسب نوع المخالفة و حجمها.
منتديات الكنيسة تحتفظ بحق التعديل على هذه القوانين في أي وقت ودون سابق   إنذار أو تحذير. ومن مسؤولية المستخدم مراجعة هذه القواعد بشكل منتظم،   لضمان الإتزام بها.


من نحن؟
لكي تفهم قوانينا و المقصد منها، عليك معرفة هوية منتدى الكنيسة.  فمنتدى   الكنيسة هو منتدى مسيحي موجه  بصورة خاصة وبالدرجة الأولى للمسيحيين   المتكلمين باللغة العربية في جميع  انحاء العالم وموجه ايضاً بصورة عامة   لكل من يبحث عن الحقيقة والخلاص. فهدفنا   في المنتدى هو توفير ارضية  مشتركة لكل المسيحيين لتجميعهم وتوفير   الخدمات  التي يحتاجوها في عالم الأنترنت، لكن تحت غطاء مسيحي وكتابي. كما   نطمح الى  تثقيف المستخدم المسيحي مسيحياً وروحياً بإعطائه مادة كتابية   غزيرة ودفعه الى  الأعتماد على كلمة الله الحية في الحياة اليومية. نهدف ايضاً للدفاع عن عقيدتنا المسيحية الصحيحة ومجاوبة كل سائل ومشكك بالطرق العلمية والمادة الكتابية. إضافة   الى تتبشير الاخرين والإخبار  عن المسيح وخلاصه ومتابعة المؤمنين الجدد   الذي يؤمنون عن طريق المنتدى او  الأشخاص او عن طريق القنوات الفضائية.




قوانين التسجيل


يحق التسجيل في  منتدى الكنيسة للذين اعمارهم 13 سنة فما فوق. الأعضاء الذين هم أقل من 13  سنة، على ولي امرهم تقديم طلب رسمي مكتوب بإسمهم (عن طريق *الاتصال بنا*) للسماح بمشاركتهم المشترط بوجودهم وإطلاعهم.


التسجيل يجب ان يكون بإسم  مقبول  اخلاقياً ومسيحياً, فلا يسمح لأحد التسجيل بأي اسم غير اخلاقي وأي  أسم  يسيئ للعقيدة المسيحية, كما يمنع التسجيل بأسماء المغنيين او القادة  او  الرموز الدينية المعروفة. يمنع أيضاً التسجيل بأرقام الهواتف ويمنع ان  يكون إسم العضوية مكون من ارقام فقط. 


يحق للشخص التسجيل بعضوية واحدة  فقط، وأي  محاولة لتسجيل أكثر من عضوية ستُواجه بعقاب إيقاف بقية العضويات  من قِبل  الإدارة. فلا يحق للعضو الموقوف التسجيل من جديد، بل وجب عليه  الإنتظار لحين رفع الحظر إن كان.


يمنع التسجيل بأسماء عضويات مشابهة للمشرفين والإداريين. إذ نحث الجميع على التسجيل بأسماء عضويات مميزة خاصة بهم.
قوانين هوية العضوية


يحق للعضو استخدام خاصية الصور الرمزية شريطة ان لا تكون الصورة مخلة بالأدب او ضد التعاليم والأخلاق المسيحية و الكتابية.


يحق للعضو استخدام خاصية التوقيع على شريطة ان لا يكون التوقيع مخل بالأدب او يحمل اي صور او شعارات ضد التعاليم والأخلاق المسيحية و الكتابية.
قوانين المشاركة بالمواضيع و المشاركات


عنوان الموضوع يجب ان يكون معبر عن معنى الموضوع و محتواه.


مكان المواضيع يجب ان يكون في  القسم الصحيح المختص بمحتوى الموضوع. لذلك يرجى  اختيار القسم الصحيح  للموضوع ولا داعي لأستخدام اقسام اخرى ان لم يكن  للعضو صلاحية انزال موضوع  في قسم معين.


 عدد المواضيع الجديدة المطروحة  يومياً يجب ان لا يصل لحد الإغارق. يُفضل 3 الى 5 مواضيع في كل قسم يومياً ما عدا الأقسام الحوارية لموضوعوين يومياً ليتسنى الرد والتعمق في الموضوع.


عند نقل المواضيع من مواقع اخرى، وجب التأكد من عدم تكرار الموضوع قبل طرحه  وذكر المصدر في حالة توفره.


المشاركة في المواضيع تكون لغرض   التعبير عن الرأي و الإشتراك في الحوارات و النقاشات و ليس لغرض زيادة عدد   المشاركات، اي يُمنع كتابة الردود القصيرة المُتكررة بصورة تُغرق الأقسام.


يحق للاعضاء كافة المشاركة في كل  اقسام المنتدى مادام محتوى مشاركاتهم لا ينافي و لا يعارض الأخلاق و لا  التعاليم المسيحية. أي لهجة الحوار يجب ان تكون لائقة بمنتدى مسيحي، فحسن النية و التسامح و الكتابة بمحبة و ادب هو واجب على كل عضو. 


يُمنع كتابة كل المشاركة باللون الأحمر الذي هو مُخصص للإدارة، لكن يُسمح بإستعمال اللون الاحمر في حالة التعيين و التضليل لجذب الإنتباه.


يُمنع التعرض للطوائف و الإساءة للرموز المسيحية والقادة (البابا، البطريارك، المطران الخ) ويمنع نشر المواضيع الطائفية التي تفرق او تثير المشاكل بين الطوائف المسيحية.


المنتدى ليس ساحة سياسية للجدل حول سياسية الدول سواء كانت العربية أو العالمية وقيادتها وحكامها ومواطنيها. ويمنع الإساءة بأي شكل لقيادة وحكومة وسيادة وشعب أي من الدول العربية أو العالمية.


مراعاة عدم التعرض لأي دين أو طائفة أو أي فكر آخر بالإهانة أو الاحتقار أو الازدراء.


يمنع إغراق المنتدى بروابط او مشاركات متكررة لغرض الدعاية او الإساءة او غيرها.


يمنع طرح او مناقشة الكراكات او الروابط المجانية لاي ملفات او برامج لها حقوق طبع تمنع نشرها بصورة مجانية و غير قانونية.


يمنع كتابة الإعتراضات على  التصرفات الإدارية و الإشرافية في أقسام المنتدى المختلفة. من له إعتراض  على تصرف إشرافي او إداري فليطرحه في قسم الشكاوي او برسالة خاصة لادارة  المنتدى او مراسلتنا عن طريق البريد الالكتروني الخاص بالمنتدى.
 الرسائل الخاصة


الرسائل الخاصة تمثل حوار خاص بين اكثر من طرف و يمنع نقل محتوى اي رسالة خاصة الى العام بدون موافقة كل الأطراف.


يمنع إستعمال الرسائل الخاصة لغرض الإغراق او الدعاية او الإساءة


يمنع إستغلال الرسائل الخاصة لغرض إنشاء حوارات أديان.  المنتدى له أقسامه المخصصة وأي حوار او نقاش في العقائد يجب ان يطرح في  اقسامه.
المدونات


المدونات جزء من المنتدى وكل قوانينه وانظمته تنطبق على المدونات حالها كحال اي قسم وأي موضوع في المنتدى


----------

